# found very injured pigeon, trying to save him



## newbiehasbirdly (May 24, 2006)

i found a very injured pigeon at my apartment complex. a lady said he was in the road and must have been hit by a car. she was in a rush and there were cats around so she asked me if i could take care of it. she said he'd probably die and put him under a tree.

i took a good look at him to scope out his health and determined he couldn't walk or fly and was alive but labored breathing and looked very dehydrated. vegas. 96 degree weather. afternoon. so i picked him up very carefully, brough him into my apartment and made a bed with a towl folded for a lot of padding...and a shallow box/top of a shoebox. i gave him water on his beak and in a few hours, i was helping him get his beek into a tiny bowl and he would actually drink.

total underside of his body, no feathers, hard bones visible, one leg limp and lifeless with further examination over the course of the day, i determined, bone was broken and hanging by a thread. 

gave bread and cut up, did not eat. let sleep in bathroom, dark.

next morning, went out to walmart and bought wild bird feed. came home and gave him some and he started eating madly so i guess that was a good sign and he started drinking more.

bathed his underside very carefully to remove a ton of blood, poop that was clocking up his bottom and just dirty and stuff. he seemed to like the bath and the warm water.

today is day 3. eating and drinking well. kissy kissy with me and personality coming out. tries to limp around on one foot but i can tell it's very painful and unfort, that gimp leg is still lifeless as in no blood flow. not sure. did try a tiny bandaid to bond the bone but when he moved, he dragged it and i fear the bandaid would make it break if he moved the wrong way so i removed it so blood might flow. 

vet wouldn't take him, at least not free and i'm broke. told me to go to animal control, clark county. called them, they don't take pigeons, no budget for that. so i told him i would keep him and care for him and the lady said, good.

1. is there anyone in vegas that can provide free care for his broken leg. i need a splint setup for his leg..and an exam for him. his spirits are good probably because he is hydrated and is getting a lot of love. him and my dog get along great already and he moves on 1 leg to get closer to the dog or me, whoever is in the kitchen. 

2. my hubby is concerned i am going to get some bird disease. he looks okay except for his terrible car accident.

3. he cannot fly though he keeps trying. it's as if he needs the leg to jump and fly so without it, he's just spreading his wings.

he is pooping green wet poops and a fair share of them which i guess is a good sign because he is eating. he is much more alert today, affectionate and bobbing his head around.

i would like to get him some help for this leg but i cannot afford to pay a vet. does anyone have any personal contacts in las vegas or henderson nv that can lead to this little guy getting help for the leg. i can nurse him back to health, feed him, wash him, care for him until he gets better. but i fear if i don't get him professional help/vet, he will never walk. maybe there is still time to do something that will give him the best shot with that leg of his.

he does not bite, is now giving kisses and is very sweet. not a mean bird at all. this is my first pigeon and he is super.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yes, Phil (pdpbison) is in Vegas and that's going to be our best bet. Is there any way you can take a digital picture of the underside?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Don't worry about diseases, there's very little that he could have that you can get. Of the few that we sometimes see that are truly zoonotic (able to affect other species like us), most tend to occur in loft situations and not free-ranging ferals. He's just plain hurt.

What we need to know is if any of the actual skin is peeled off and needs to be dealt with (exposed muscle tissue and bone) as it needs to be dealt with to keep it from drying out. Greasing it up with NeoSporin will not prevent that.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By the way, welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thank you for your concern for this pigeon!

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Depending on what the leg looks like, it may be very simple and very inexpensive to set and splint utilizing 2" wide masking tape and a small stick (something stiff). If there's a lot of raw skin, we might work on that before we do it but I'll go find links to past posts that show the technique. You can be the judge of how practical it would be in your case.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Go read this thread and scroll down--near the bottom of the posts, there's a picture of that method:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13878

Pidgey


----------



## newbiehasbirdly (May 24, 2006)

*photos of the bird*

actually, this morning i did apply neosportin w/pain killer while i was bandaging his leg with 3 bandaids and i put it on his chest/underside where it's all raw.

i tried to upload some pictures of him and his injuries but they don't seem to be going through.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Send them to me by way of the email link from the drop-down menu that you get when you click on my avatar at the top left of this post and I'll take care of it.

Pidgey


----------



## newbiehasbirdly (May 24, 2006)

*photos of the birdly*

photos of the birdly aren't posting.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi newbiehasbirdly, 


If you like, you can bring him over and I would take it from here...


Just call so I will know when to expect you.

I am downtown, just off the I-95 and Charleston...

388 - 2085


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here are the pictures for those of you who can view webshots.com albums:

http://community.webshots.com/album/550718835dQWcQb

Newbiehasbirdly,

The files are too big to upload to this site, that's why you had problems. Each file needs to be smaller than 100 KB. What you have to do is use a photo editor to resize pictures. For a lot of folks, that means using the STRETCH/SKEW function in the menu with PAINT, the simple program that normally comes with Windows. Anyhow, it's linked here so just about anyone can see them.

That large area in the middle of the lost feathers looks like he got clipped by a car, just like you say. That section in the middle with all the blood is what has me worried. If you can get him to Phil, or if Phil can treat him and let you keep him, that would be very good.

Pidgey


----------



## newbiehasbirdly (May 24, 2006)

i am going to try to administer the splint based on the link you sent me. his undercoat looks shiny in the photos because of the neosporin.

i tried another vet and they told me no vet will accept a wild animal, period.
i emailed some other organization just now. the humane society isn't picking up today but my guess is, they won't take a pigeon either but i will keep trying.

i might be able to assist him from here. i'm not comfortable meeting some stranger as vegas is a dangerous city and i'm a young woman but i would be comfortable meeting someone who has a site or a company that deals with animals/medicine. thanks phil for your offer but i'm going to pass because i don't know you and there are just too many incidents of people being murdered in the desert (i'm sure you understand given the news out here)....so i'm going to try to help him on my own and i will keep trying the spca. if you guys do have more info or suggestions, i will keep checking in to this site and read this post and keep you guys updated.

this site is awesome. thanks again!

thanks again,

mother of birdly


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, Phil, you're probably in the middle of making contact to pick up the bird. It'll be easier for you to see it as the pictures are a little fuzzy but here's my two cents: The right leg's probably broken in the tarsometatarsus (above the hock joint) and just needs to be splinted with the tape after you've applied some kind of dressing to any wounds thereon (this would be a really good place for silvadine). I hate to say it but that dressing might need to be occasionally taken off to clean and that's a heckuva' thing to do with a splint or cast.

The second thing is that chest wound looks nasty. They don't heal well in that area--believe me, I know after Pierpont. If it was me, I'd clean it up real good and see how much actual muscle is exposed. If it's what it looks like, then it needs the skin around it drawn over it and sutured together. That won't be easy because it'll probably require that the fascia be disconnected. 

Don't know if you've dealt with one like that but it doesn't look mortal, just nasty. I gotta' go pick one up at a pet supply store that just walked in like a customer--must be sick.

Later and good luck,

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, you can definitely trust Phil for this. You could arrange a "drop" where you put the bird somewhere and tell him exactly where it's going to be and he could pick it up. Phil's been doing this for somewhere between 20 and 30 years. But, no pressure, if that's the way you want it. I'm more worried about the chest than the leg, though.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

My "handle" is Mr. Squeaks because that's the name of my pigeon. I am his owner/"mate," a female.

I've been a member of this site over a year and can also vouch for Phil. He's one of the best rehabbers we have and really has a "touch" with pigeons in particular.

Maybe he could give you his phone number by Private Message. You could also meet him at a public restaurant or some place like that. 

I understand your concerns and agree, but Phil is NOT like that...your pijie would be in wonderful hands AND you can always check up on the pij through this site or by calling Phil...

Hope this helps...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Could your hubby take the bird to Phil and meet him in a public place?

I'll tell you why I worry about the keel wound (the open wound on the chest)--it can get a infection into the bone and that can be hard to stop without antibiotics taken internally. Infections like that can cause the bird to seem to get better for awhile and then it REALLY goes downhill quick. I'm suggesting that you keep Phil in mind because it may come to that. It's usually better that the bird's on a prophylactic antibiotic to protect it from getting to that point in a case this bad.

For an idea of how bad a chest wound can be, you can read this thread and see the pictures:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11512

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

newbiehasbirdly said:


> i tried another vet and they told me no vet will accept a wild animal, period. i'm not comfortable meeting some stranger as vegas is a dangerous city and i'm a young woman but i would be comfortable meeting someone who has a site or a company that deals with animals/medicine. thanks phil for your offer but i'm going to pass because i don't know you and there are just too many incidents of people being murdered in the desert (i'm sure you understand given the news out here)....
> 
> mother of birdly



I admire your willingness to try to help this bird. I also will vouch for Phil. He's the BEST when it comes to helping our feathered friends. I also don't want to push you because I'm a lady too and I understand completely. Just thought I'd throw in my 2 cents. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

The Pigeon could be brought to Dr. Hauck

"Flamingo Pet Clinic" - just East a little form Eastern, on the South side of the Street.

734 - 9761

Appointment preferred...


Do not see anyone else there, even though the others are nice and sincere.

He is the top fellow...and with him the Bird will get the best possible exam and treatment.

He will treat the Bird, and you keep it.

They do not do rehabbing, but they will treat for free up to some point where the involvement qualifies as 'Heroics', where, some reasonable fees may begin to be in order out of decency to them for their protracted time and involvement...if such is needed.

This, of course, when the person bringing 'in' the Bird, exhibits a good attitude, familiarity with the genre, and is willing to continue care from there on.

Good luck...


Best wishes to you both..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## newbiehasbirdly (May 24, 2006)

*birdly goes to the dr. tomorrow*

thanks phil, patsy and everyone else. tomorrow morning birdly has an appointment with the vet phil referred me to. the lady said they'd only charge me for antibiotics which run 10-20 bucks. 

i will let you know what the vet determines to be birdly's ailments. 

i have been careful to keep his underside and anal area clean by giving him warm baths which he seems to enjoy. the poop seems to clog up. a fair share comes out but it always clogs and it gets all over him.

i than apply a lot of neosporin to his underside and leg. i have a few bandaids on his leg to help bind the bone that is broken. the leg looked better today. what i'm looking for is movement in that bad leg but i still don't see it. it's very limp.

after i bathed him, i took him outside on a towl and he sits in my lap. it's so warm out here that i let him dry in the sun and he kept roostering his head at the sound of other birds chiping. he was super alert and interested. i can tell he misses the outdoors. 

he then ate some seeds. seem to love ****er cookie crumbs. not found of cut up break or crumbs. this bird LOVES ****er cookie crumbs and a few of them are sugar topped. 

the page said that sugar is good for him aiding in his dehydration in the early stages. he also eats lettuce bits (tiny pieces, shred).

i'm becoming emotionally attached. but i know how much he probably wants to go "home" to his friends, the trees and nature.

with a leg like this and this apartment community, roaming cats would kill him in no time. if he does not get better, i would like to keep him but i'm not sure hubby is going to go for that.

i will see how thing go tomorrow. he ate well today and seems to want to rest today. maybe the neosporin takes some edge off his pain because he gets real peaceful after it's been applied and seems to doze off.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi nbhb, 


A Broken Leg is going to need a few weeks to be allright again, once set and splinted properly, so do not be anxious for improvement...be patient.

Skip the 'sugar'...a little 'pinch', one time with a pinch of Salt, in a little glass of tepid Water, is a decent recourse for re-hydration electrolytes...but sweet cookie crumbs, no matter how 'cute' it may seem, will be antagonistic to his health and recovery.

Good, wholesome high quality 'Seeds'...

Bits of fresh greens, or whole leaves he may tear off bits of, such as Kale, Chard, Mustard Greens, Collard Greens...instead of Lettuces which sadly contain almost no nutrients...

Dry Sea Weed is very good...the 'matted' kind, 99 Cents for three 9 inch discs at Oriental Markets...shred with your fingers into bite sized bits...let him eat all he wants of it...

What to the poopls look like? color wise, consistancy wise, size wise?


Best wishes you two...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## newbiehasbirdly (May 24, 2006)

*poops*

the poops are watery but semi-solids and greenish yellow. he's pooping a lot.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi nbhb,


Mention to Dr. Hauck the presence of "yellow" urates, and or better yet, bring several of the most recent poops and see about obtaining a fecal analysis...

But at any rate, mention your having been apprized of their association with either Trichomona infection, or, how-it-is, that Metronidazole might be a good medicine for this Bird's regimen to include, initially...


Trichomona illness is very common here, and or Birds who have it as a background fauna, will often have it well into internal infection resultant from sundry injury, trauma, privation or stress.


Lotsa poops...is good of course...!


Keep 'em comin'...



Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'll give you a little more detail on that one: Trichomonads are flagellating protozoa. This means they're a one-celled organism with some little whips that they jiggle to provide some movement. They're a relative of Giardia and Hexamita. They get into the youngsters during feeding or can be picked up in the water they drink out in the wilds. Their presence can cause an inflammatory response where the body's overreaction can be harmful. In worst case scenarios, it can be fatal. When caught early or when it's a very mild case, it's usually fairly easy to treat.

Pidgey


----------



## newbiehasbirdly (May 24, 2006)

*an update on the trip to the vet*

it went well. a broken leg though. dr. hauck put it in a splint and it has to remain on for 8 weeks. i can bring him in for a resplint if it falls off in the meantime. the chest, dr said, is healing real well so no more neosporin. just oral antibiotics given throgh the beak. no idea if the leg will heal so he can return to the wild. dr said time will tell. no other injuries. dr said, the other leg is bruised and sprained but that one will heal faster. there is skin on the chest. what i see is just bad bruising. the antibiotics ran $15 bucks. phil deserves a gold star for that one. i had the bandaid on his leg completely wrong. the splint needs to straighten the leg, not bend it. the reason why the other (good leg) was bent is because it's stressed but the must be straight so now he has to drag the leg behind him for 8 weeks which dr said is going to be rough for him.

dr said the bird looked domesticated already as he wasn't afraid of humans. doc asked me if he was afraid of my dog. i said, not anymore. they are getting along great. dr said i'd have to stop loving and being affectionate with him and just feed him, administer care and let him be and ignore him because the bird is supposed to fear humans and animals for their protection in the wild. i want to love him anyway because i do think the love helped restore him. he was is really bad condition at first but he did seem to respond well to light stroking of his head and beak. he now comes closer to me.

my plan wasn't to keep him but to put him back in the wild when he was better. maybe he'd fair better in a park where there are fewer animals and more humans. ther are A LOT of roaming cats at this apt complex and they are mean and predatory and even go after my pomeranian so i have to pick him up when i see a cat.

thanks again guys. thank goodness i found this site and that there was phil in vegas who knew his stuff. 

i am going to get him some spinach and seeweed later as cookies and seeds are prob not great nutrition.

thanks! i will post photos as he heals.

:O)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

newbiehasbirdly said:


> i am going to get him some spinach and seeweed later as cookies and seeds are prob not great nutrition.
> 
> :O)



Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Seeds are absolutely fine for pigeons, as long as they are the kind in the following link, along with grains and legumes. They will give him the nutrients he needs to heal.

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

No, cookies are not good, but spinach is okay given as a snack only.


----------

